# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  EinScan-S Calibration Board Stand

## ark19

Hi guys,
I did not like the Calibration board holder that came with it so I designed a simpler 2-piece version.
Tried it and it works so would like to share it here  :Smile: 

http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1004332

IMG_20150908_215702.jpg

Printed it in PLA material, 10% fill.

Cheers!  :Smile:

----------


## 24c

Good idea *ark19*,

I think they could have put slots in the turntable to stop the frame moving, or some round holes, then your angled frame could sit in these. 
Like you've noticed it just has to be held at roughly the right angle for the calibration maths to do its work, so congrats on halving the frame members to do the same task.

Reading your comments elsewhere, I think we are all a little early to the Einscan-S show at the moment, and as an ex-designer (as if you ever are an ex) some of the design decisions are a little bizarre and not thought out too well when you come to use it.
As others have mentioned too, the software interface is somewhat lacking, and not typical in it's layout, but we all hope it will be refined as the months go on. Some of the other software Shining3D produce looks very good.

I also read your comments about the MatterandForm, which made me smile as that was a crappy scanner, but well packaged, as you said. 
I was so disappointed with it, I returned it within a few days, and it just cost me the return postage.

Mike

----------


## ark19

Thanks Mike  :Smile: 
So far it's good to see that Shining 3D takes feedback seriously and I hope the scanner interface can be improved further.
Using the turntable scan works great but the freescan is giving me problems, will hang when I try to align.
When try it out when I have time to setup a scan again.

The Matterform is sitting quietly in my cupboard.....

----------

